# Philips Set to Ship 4K UHD Blu-ray Player in June



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

Following months of chest thumping and threats of invading the market during Quarter 4 of 2015, 4K Ultra HD Blu-ray’s rollout has been relatively “meh” by new tech standards. Yes, discs are now hitting the market with regularity, elaborately clad with the format’s new black packaging and silver branding. But where are the physical players, themselves?

Thus far, the market has one 4K Ultra HD Blu-ray player actively on store shelves: Samsung’s UBD-K8500. 

That’s it. 

Sony, several weeks ago, revealed its new players would only offer 4K up-conversion (no true 4K disc compatibility). Instead, Sony is opting to focus its full attention on 4K streaming. Then there’s Panasonic, which announced its new DMP-UB900 4K player earlier this year. Consumers interested in Panasonic’s model will have to wait at least two to three more months for an official release. 

That leaves one last manufacturer: Philips. One of the bigger surprises of CES 2016 was Philip’s reveal of its BDP-7051 Ultra HD player. If I were a betting man, I never would have put money on Philips to beat Sony to the Ultra HD player market. The company, however, has made it abundantly clear that they believe the availability of Ultra HD players will prime consumers’ wallets for a 4K television purchase (another market space Philips is actively pursuing). 

"4K Ultra HD Blu-ray provides consumers with the opportunity to own and enjoy stunning 4K content without the glitches that can occur when streaming large 4K files," said Karl Bearnarth, executive vice president, sales and marketing, P&F USA, Inc., the exclusive North American licensee for Philips consumer televisions and home video products. "This is a significant step in the transition from HD to 4K Ultra HD, and one that we believe will quicken consumers' adoption of 4K, especially as they see what the combination of 4K, HDR and Ultra HD Blu-ray's wide color gamut can achieve."

Originally slated for a May release, Philips has officially confirmed the BDP-7501 will be available next month for $400. The 7501 will feature a brushed aluminum chassis, while a second model (BDP-7301) has a piano black exterior. Both models ship with built-in HEVC and VP9 decoders for playing Netflix and YouTube 4K content streamed via Wi-Fi (802.11ac) or onboard Ethernet. They also will upscale legacy media content, play older 3D Blu-ray discs, carry Dolby Audio and DTS-HD Master Audio, offer a discrete HDMI output for connection to an AV receiver, and support High Dynamic Range with HDMI 2.0a. 

As you can see in the photo at the top of the article, Philips’ player carries an enticing minimalist design footprint. This feature plays perfectly to a market that has been more than accepting of gear sized for small spaces. 

Outside of Philips, Samsung, and Panasonic, there’s a good chance that other well known manufacturers (including LG and Oppo) will eventually release 4K player alternatives. The wait for their potential product launches, however, could be lengthy.

_Image Credit: Philips_


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

So the rumor of the PS4K is untrue?


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

No standalone player, for sure. I guess there's always potential for a PS4 variant... But I've not heard anything confirmed.


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

I read the PS4K or Neo will be releasing around the same time as Sony's VR. This is all speculation of course but where there's smoke there's fire.


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

I just did some poking around - according to CNET, they believe it will support 4K streaming. But, whether or not there is native 4K support (or only up conversion) remains to be seen.

If Sony is bold, they'll only add 4K streaming...forcing its customers toward a 4K streaming platform. 

Hmmm...


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

Todd Anderson said:


> I just did some poking around - according to CNET, they believe it will support 4K streaming. But, whether or not there is native 4K support (or only up conversion) remains to be seen. If Sony is bold, they'll only add 4K streaming...forcing its customers toward a 4K streaming platform. Hmmm...


 I sure hope they don't take that direction. I'm a collector and like having physical media. Plus, as a consumer I don't like my hand being forced. I want options and I'm willing to pay for those options. My plan was to buy the PS4K but if it's not spec'd to my liking my business will be taken elsewhere. I might have to swap the Samsung for an Oppo when they release a 4K player.


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

I agree on the physical media front... Honestly, Jeff, I think your best bet is to hold the Samsung and wait for Oppo. However, that being said, your audio processing is taking place in your AVR and the chance of you actually seeing any kind of difference between players (on your TV) is slim.


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

I've always wanted an Oppo player. It might be time.


----------



## Dub King (Aug 10, 2012)

Samsung says it can't make enough of its player (granted it's probably a small production line).


----------



## bkeeler10 (Mar 26, 2008)

Still can't believe Sony isn't doing a UHD player. Seems like if they're staking their fortunes on streaming only, it's gonna backfire and become another "Beta" for them. Of course, they could still get in to physical media players if the writing's on the wall (so it's not really comparable to Beta vs VHS), but they'll miss out on sales and relevancy during and after probably. And this on a format that they invented essentially! I suppose that minds immeasurably superior to mine have a plan and know what they are doing . . .

I had no idea Phillips was working on a player, and that there was anything on the immediate horizon other than the Panny. It will be interesting to see what Oppo comes up with and how much it costs.


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

If Oppo stays true to form, they will have a $500 version as well as more expensive models (like Darbee, etc). I can't imagine they will change their business model that has been working so well all this time.

And I don't blame Sony for waiting another year. They have been a bit more conservative ever since the Betamax failure. I wouldn't put it past Sony to be working on a better format behind the scenes either...knowing it would crush 4K & using the time for R&D. You never know!

But, back to the thread...
I just can't get my head around that little box. I like the "equipment rack look." And that thing just isn't as purty as a full size player sitting in one! I can't imagine buying one for that reason. Oppo will be the way I go.


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

Dub King said:


> Samsung says it can't make enough of its player (granted it's probably a small production line).


All of the data point to a shrinking market...but I can't imagine physical media collapsing. Hopefully Samsung will pave the way to a healthy Blu-ray future.


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

Tonto said:


> I just can't get my head around that little box.


It almost looks like an Apple Airport station. I can see where you're coming from...but you have to keep in mind, the streaming generation is staring at incredibly small add-ons to get their fix. Perhaps the folks at Philips decided the small form factor would play into that market?


----------



## bkeeler10 (Mar 26, 2008)

Tonto said:


> If Oppo stays true to form, they will have a $500 version as well as more expensive models (like Darbee, etc). I can't imagine they will change their business model that has been working so well all this time.


Well if the Oppo comes in at $500 that would be great!. Obviously their bluray players have been far more expensive than the Panasonics and Samsungs. I would have expected a price bump personally but I hope $500 is where it lands.


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

bkeeler10 said:


> Well if the Oppo comes in at $500 that would be great!. Obviously their bluray players have been far more expensive than the Panasonics and Samsungs. I would have expected a price bump personally but I hope $500 is where it lands.


 I'd guess their lowest 4K model player will exceed $500. In fact if we were betting on it I'd go all in.


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

I've owned to Oppo players... great gear... I'll check with my contact to see if they have any info to share.


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

Todd Anderson said:


> I've owned to Oppo players... great gear... I'll check with my contact to see if they have any info to share.


 Nice, thanks Todd. I've got a feeling I might be sneaking this one past the finance committee.


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

A craft that we're all very adept at ;-)

Oppo is fairly tight lipped... And understandably so...But Perhaps they'll have some info they'd like to share.


----------



## amedius (May 4, 2016)

Good to know that Sony is not in the UHD 4K players market. They are the ones who come up with high pricing and see that market stays high and firm. Sony always keep the pricing high. 

Sent from my HTC Desire 816 dual sim using Tapatalk


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

amedius said:


> Good to know that Sony is not in the UHD 4K players market. They are the ones who come up with high pricing and see that market stays high and firm. Sony always keep the pricing high. Sent from my HTC Desire 816 dual sim using Tapatalk


 Huh?


----------



## amedius (May 4, 2016)

Yes it's very much true. Good 10 years back I have been awarded first prize in a audio video magazine for writing a article about Sony controlling the price structure of the audio video industry.

Sent from my HTC Desire 816 dual sim using Tapatalk


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

Todd Anderson said:


> I've owned to Oppo players... great gear... I'll check with my contact to see if they have any info to share.


Alright folks, I can confirm that Oppo is actively designing a 4K player. It's on target to begin shipping before the end of this year. That could change, of course, but good news for Oppo fans all the way around.


----------

